# Shell points owners-need some advice/ info



## loosefeet (May 24, 2012)

I have recently been checking into Shell.  I like their resorts just fine- am trying to decide if it would b a good thing to own.  I would use locally at Vino Bello, and SF resorts, and at times, Hawaii resorts, every few years.  I have been given some info, but have questions after following EBay. 
1.  Seems like these have little value as a resale.  Why?
2.  Would it be best to own in the Hawaii club than California b/c more popular?
3.  How easy is it to get short stays?  Like a week-end in SF?
4.  Do some accounts trade II, and others RCI'S (one I was following said RCI, but heard it was an II trader).
5.  Looking for about 12,000- can one use previous years' points or borrow next year.
6.  Any additional advice/wisdom/restrictions?

Thanks.


----------



## presley (May 24, 2012)

I did a lot of research on Shell here on TUG.  There is a lot of information.  Start with the sticky in the top of the points forum.  Be sure to read all the links.  

You won't need to pay to get a Shell contract.  They are offered for free here, on ebay for $1./including all closing costs, etc.  You can probably find someone who will pay you to take their contract.  I believe that is because the MFs are so high.  It will be worth it to you if you stay in the resorts.  If not, it is an expensive place to own.   

There was a recent class action lawsuit against Shell.  Owners who paid directly from the developer were upset because they saw that what they paid thousands for was selling for $1.00.  They also said that they could never book a vacation because the $1.00 purchasers were mass renters and were booking up all the rooms to rent out for profit.  The Shell owners I have messaged on these boards have said that they have never had a problem getting a reservation, though.


----------



## gandalf252002 (May 24, 2012)

*Previous Shell Owner*

As an owner who recently paid the transfer fees to get rid of three contracts, here were my reasons for given them away;

1.  No locations near me on the east coast (if you are looking west coast, much more valuable)
2.  Much higher MF's - on numerous occasions it was possible for me to rent directly through the resort for the same cost as my MF's and sometimes less.  I could also exchange in for less as well (a two bedroom was had for $199 which had a retail value of over $1000)
3.  Difficult to rent in my area, but had good trade value despite

There were pro's and con's but the decision to pay only for what I was using instead of forcing myself to use what I paid for was the final reason.

The only thing I will miss however, is the dashaway deals as Carriage Hills / Ridge which almost always had availability at the last minute.  Unless it was a holiday weekend, or there was a hockey tournament.  In hindsight, I should have kept my small West membership which had a good ratio of points / $$$.  I may look at replacing that it the future.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 24, 2012)

1.  Seems like these have little value as a resale.  Why?
HIGH MAINTENANCE FEES AS MENTIONED.

2.  Would it be best to own in the Hawaii club than California b/c more popular?
YES, BECAUSE WHEN YOU WANT TO BOOK HAWAII YOU WILL NEED THE 12 MONTH RESERVATION WINDOW TO GET A UNIT. THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I DID.
3.  How easy is it to get short stays?  Like a week-end in SF?
IF YOU LOOK FREQUENTLY YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET SOMETHING UNLESS ITS A HOLIDAY

4.  Do some accounts trade II, and others RCI'S (one I was following said RCI, but heard it was an II trader).
USED TO TRADE IN RCI - SWITCHED JANUARY 2012 TO II. PEOPLE WERE MAD ABOUT THIS.

5.  Looking for about 12,000- can one use previous years' points or borrow next year.
YES YOU CAN POOL THE POINTS FORWARD FROM THE PREVIOUS USE YEAR (BY A CERTAIN DATE) THEN USE THAT PLUS THE CURRENT YEAR POINTS AND BORROW FROM A FUTURE USE YEAR IF NEEDED ALSO

6.  Any additional advice/wisdom/restrictions?
12,000 IS A LOT OF POINTS. WHY DO YOU NEED SO MANY?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2012)

We bought California points ~12K, and our goal was to use them for San Francisco and Napa.  That is enough to get two really nice units, but the fees are quite high, as others have mentioned.  Our fees were around $2,300, if I remember correctly.  We have free usage for 2011 and had to pay the fees for 2012.  That hurt a bit. :rofl: 

I was pleased I could use 3,500 or 4,500 points in RCI to get exchanges into Wyndham Shearwater and DVC resorts.  II is not as great for us, but I can maybe make it work, when I need it to work.  

I have been trying to get something in Hawaii through II with Shell and haven't gotten a thing I have requested, but I admit my request was rather difficult.  Now I have to roll the points over to next year and try for something else with my points. 

I would like to see Starwood/ Marriott and Shell making an alliance to get one another's inventory from II on a preference basis, but that is a dream of mine that will never happen. And II gets rare Shell inventory for the resorts Starwood owners would love to get (like Vino Bello and SF).    

There is a reduced number of points you can use to get something in II within a two-month exchange window, or something like that.  It could be a good value, especially for Orlando or another area that has a lot of inventory.  The value is okay for us.  I would use it for Orlando or Williamsburg.


----------



## CatLovers (May 24, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> 1.  Seems like these have little value as a resale.  Why?


Same reason that so many other timeshares drop significantly in value on the resale market - they were overpriced to begin with.  The mfs are higher than average, but in the same ballpark as the Marriotts and Starwoods, and IMO equivalent quality.  So we have no complaints about the mfs.  However, that's because we got our points for very little.  I think we'd probably have a different opinion if we'd have paid developer prices for them.



loosefeet said:


> 2.  Would it be best to own in the Hawaii club than California b/c more popular?


Depends on where to want to book into.  Our favorite resorts are in Hawaii so we own in the Hawaii club which means we get to book about 12 months out and get preference over the other home clubs.  If you plan to stay at resorts in California more, then I'd buy into the West club.



loosefeet said:


> 3.  How easy is it to get short stays?  Like a week-end in SF?


We've had very little trouble.  As I mentioned, we own in the Hawaii club and love coming down to SF for long weekends.  Because they have three properties here and it's just the two of us, getting into the Donatello or the Inn at the Opera is quite easy.



loosefeet said:


> 4.  Do some accounts trade II, and others RCI'S (one I was following said RCI, but heard it was an II trader).


It switched to II earlier this year.  Some people were angry about it, but we have no opinion either way since we tend to only occasionally trade out of Shell.  We've been okay with the one trade we've done since the switch.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 24, 2012)

*Shell MF*

There are a variety of things that ultimatly helped me reconcile myself to the Shell Maintenance Fees.

Probably the biggest is the daily maid service.  Each day you can get new towels (if you leave the old ones on the floor) and the trash will be removed and your bed made up with the same bedding.  If you stay a week, you will get a full clean mid week.  None of the other timeshares I own in (and I own lots) do daily housekeeping.  Many don't do mid week.

The other thing that I believe bumps up SVC Maintenance Fees are the places they operate.  They are in Hawaii, Napa and San Francisco.  All of these places are pretty expensive.

If you are interested in both Hawaii and SF/Napa it probably makes sense to buy Hawaii.  It seems to be tricky to get into Hawaii in everyones systems.  You shouldn't have any trouble with SF/Napa on the 9 month schedule but you might in Hawaii.  (You can book a year out in your home club but only 9 months out in the other clubs.)

I don't know how MF compare between the Hawaii and the California clubs.


----------



## loosefeet (May 25, 2012)

Thank-you all!  Alex-was thinking about 12,000 b/c I want more housekeeping and hate to be restricted.  But, do have concern about a big investment right now.  So, if I can essentially use 3years of credits, then maybe I need to rethink.  For any bonus time (last minute stays), do you also pay housekeeping?  I am spoiled with my no housekeeping account with WM.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 25, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> Thank-you all!  Alex-was thinking about 12,000 b/c I want more housekeeping and hate to be restricted.  But, do have concern about a big investment right now.  So, if I can essentially use 3years of credits, then maybe I need to rethink.  For any bonus time (last minute stays), do you also pay housekeeping?  I am spoiled with my no housekeeping account with WM.



One of the things I don't like about bonus time is that it does not include housekeeping.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 25, 2012)

12,000 points would be about $2400 in yearly maintenance fees. You can pay the MF monthly, so this would be about $200 a month. I think you should thoroughly review the points chart before you commit to this level of points. If you mostly plan on weekend trips, see how many points you really need. After the Initial 2,000 points which are like $725 in MF, each additional 1,000 is roughly $170 in maintenance fees. Depending on how much the housekeeping fees are, I think you are cheaper off just renting points if/when you need them.

And yes, you can use three years points at a time by banking, using and borrowing points in the second use year of the three.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2012)

In case you are interested, here is a listing with a lot of contracts together.  It says you buy them all or each.  No closing costs at all.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/44-175-SHEL...ltDomain_0&hash=item19d002d350#ht_2677wt_1230


----------



## loosefeet (May 29, 2012)

Another question arises-for those who have done trades with their Shell points through III, do you have a sense on how well it trades?  Eg., can it trade well into Marriotts (thinking of Tahoe and want to go to Phuket Thailand).  I have not been as successful in II as RCI, so don't know the system well.  I would like a resort that will trade well (still considering).  Thanks!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is a reduced number of points you can use to get something in II within a two-month exchange window, or something like that.  It could be a good value, especially for Orlando or another area that has a lot of inventory.  The value is okay for us.  I would use it for Orlando or Williamsburg.



Does a SVC owner use a fixed number of Shell points to exchange into a unit in II or do you have to reserve a week in Shell then deposit that week in II?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

You just assign a certain # of points to Shell, so no specific reservation is necessary.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 29, 2012)

*Thanks Cindy*



rickandcindy23 said:


> You just assign a certain # of points to Shell, so no specific reservation is necessary.



Is the points required as simple as it was with RCI points, or does the requirement vary by season, resort, etc.?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

TDI / Travel Demand
Index Ranges Days‡ Studio 1 BR 2 BR 3 BR 
High demand is TDI 120-150, 2500, 3500, 4500, 5500
Mid-range demand is TDI 90-115, 1,500, 2,500, 3,500, 4,500
Low demand is TDI 50-85, 1,000, 2,000, 3,000, 4,000

Less than 60 days out, exchanges are 50% of the above point values. 

Access to Interval Exchange programs is a benefit of your Shell Vacations Club membership, and exchanges are subject to availability based on the number of SVC Points. There are no additional membership fees. Members must be in good standing in order to request an external exchange.

Exchanging Online with Interval International®

SVC MEMBERS CAN BOOK INTERVAL FULL-WEEK AND SHORTSTAY EXCHANGE ONLINE USING SVC POINTS.
Shell Vacations Club members have 24-hour access to their Interval International membership benefits.

Search vacation exchange availability and confirm full-week and ShortStay Exchanges in real time. 
Search and book Getaways, and learn about the latest Getaway deals. 
Explore the online Resort Directory, and search by name, location, activities, amenities, unit size, or resort code. 
View the status of pending exchange requests. 
Add Guest Certificates at the time of confirmation or to a previously booked confirmation. 
Request a copy of your confirmation by email. 
Here's how:

Log in to the Members Only section of the Shell Vacations Club website at ShellVacationsClub.com 
Select External Exchange from the left-hand navigation, and then click the link to go to Interval International's website. 
The first time you link to the Interval International website from the SVC member website, you'll need to create a web profile. 
If you need to share or rent additional SVC Points to complete an Interval exchange, please call 1.877.SHELL.10, option 1. 

TIPS ON SEARCHING & BOOKING INTERVAL EXCHANGES ONLINE 
On the Interval Home Tab you will find all the following benefits:

Available Points Tool: Includes the total available SVC Points from the current and next use year, and the number of points saved in your Interval account. Use this tool to help you find the number of points you may have based on your expected travel dates.

My Account: View your contact information where your Interval confirmations will be sent, including address, phone number and email address. 

SVC Points Details: This shows the amount of points a member has available for exchanges using the current use year's and next use year's SVC Points. Members are able to confirm online any reservation for the amount of points indicated on this screen. If members need to share or rent additional SVC Points to complete an Interval Exchange, please call Member Services.

My History: Here you will find transaction history including full week, ShortStay and Getaway activity.

Getaways: Members can search for vacation rentals and find amazing deals on resort vacations without using your points.

Resort Directory: Browse Interval's online Resort Directory of member resorts. Then, select the Exchange tab to search availability and to book your exchange vacation. 

ShortStay Exchanges: Search and book stays of one to six nights at participating Interval resorts, using SVC Points. Members can make as many ShortStay Exchanges as their available points allow. Inventory is available up to one year in advance. Select from the menu of destinations on the left side of the ShortStay Exchange page. Inventory is always changing, so please check back often.

Exchange: Search destinations around the world within Interval's exchange network, and book weeklong stays at participating Interval member resorts, using SVC Points.

Interval Membership Benefits: Enjoy an array of valuable benefits such as Getaway discounts, VIP ConciergeSM, Hertz #1 Club Gold®, Entertainment® discounts, and much more!

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL® FEES (Rates listed below effective January 2, 2012)
INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL® EXCHANGE FEES* Cost (USD) SHORTSTAY EXCHANGE FEE Cost (USD) GUESTS Cost (USD) 
Domestic by phone/ online  $169/$149 1- to 4-night stays by phone or online $119 Guest Certificate $49 
International by phone/
online $174/$154 5- to 6-night stays by phone or online $139 Elite Members $0 
SVC Elite members by
phone or online $99 Elite members by phone
or online $99     

*Interval Fees are governed by Interval International and are subject to change. Fees shown are quoted in US dollars for residents of the US, Canada and Caribbean. Fees vary by country. For more information please refer to the full terms and conditions found at Intervalworld.com.

Guest Certificates
You may provide an Interval International exchange or Getaway to a family or friends through a Guest Certificate. Guest Certificates make great gifts and are a fantastic way to let you share your love of travel with those you care about. Guest Certificate recipients must be at least 21 years of age. SVC Elite® members receive Guest Certificates at no cost.

Interval International Fees
Interval International charges a fee for exchanges, ShortStay Exchanges, Flexchange and for Guest Certificates. For the current fees, please reference the Interval International Resort Directory, or call SVC Member Services.

Interval International Cancellation Policy
Once an Interval International Exchange is confirmed, the points deduction from your SVC account is considered a final transaction. Should your confirmation be cancelled, a portion of the SVC Points used to obtain the confirmation may be returned to your Interval account in accordance with the points refund table below:

Cancellation Window SVC Points Returned** Interval Exchange
Fees Refunded 
Within the 24-hour grace period 100% 100% 
120 days or greater prior to check-in 100% 0% 
119 to 60 days prior to check-in 75% 0% 
59 to 30 days prior to check-in 50% 0% 
29 days or less prior to check-in 25% 0% 
Day of Check-in 0% 0% 

**SVC Points returned to your Interval account will retain their original expiration date based on the date saved with Interval and may be used toward a future exchange. Cancellations occurring outside of the 24-hour grace period will not result in the refund of the exchange fee paid. 

Saving Points with Interval International 
If you have SVC Points that are about to expire, but you are not yet ready to travel, you can save SVC Points for Interval Exchanges.

There is no minimum amount of SVC Points required to save with Interval. 
To save SVC Points with Interval, contact SVC Member Services at 1.877.SHELL.10, option 1. 
Generally, any SVC Points saved with Interval expire two years from their deposit date. For example, if you save points on March 1, 2012, they will be available for use on an Interval exchange until February 28, 2014. However, any SVC Points saved prior to December 31, 2011 and transferred into your Interval account will expire on June 30, 2013. 
Frequently Asked Questions
What is the Travel Demand Index (TDI)? The TDI serves as a useful guide by demonstrating the historical strength of demand in a given area during each week of the year. The TDI consists of seasonal indexes in each area of a region and are assigned a numerical index for each week of the year, with 100 representing the average inbound leisure travel demand. The higher the figure is above 100, the greater the relative leisure travel demand for the area during that week. Numbers below 100 indicate periods when it may be easier to confirm exchange accommodations and fewer points are required.

How far out am I able to search for exchange availability? For a full week, a one-year span of dates may be searched at one time, up to 24 months from the current date. And for ShortStay Exchange, inventory can be viewed up to a year in advance from the current date.

How do I search for a two-week exchange? You are only able to search and book one unit at a time. You are not able to book multiple-week stays within the same search. Should you want consecutive weeks or units, you will have to begin a second search after you book your first reservation. If you need assistance, please contact Member Services. 

How can I get to the Interval site in order to make an Interval exchange? Click here to navigate to the custom IntervalWorld.com website for SVC members. 

Can I view the number of SVC Points I currently have in my Interval account? You can view your SVC Points balance while on the Interval website by clicking on Available Points from the Home tab.

After I make a transaction, will the number of points in the Available Points section change? Your account will be updated to show your new SVC Points balance within 24 hours of your transaction.

Can I cancel an Interval reservation through the website? To cancel a reservation, please contact SVC Member Services.

Can I place a unit on hold? This process works differently than it has in the past. Instead of placing a unit on hold for 24 hours, you simply confirm the week you want, and you have 24 hours to call Member Services and cancel your confirmation. When you cancel your confirmation, your exchange fee is refunded and your points will be returned to your account as saved points. So now you have the peace of mind knowing your week is already confirmed with the added flexibility of a no-fee 24-hour cancellation. 

What if I have a check-in problem when I am vacationing at an Interval resort? Contact SVC Member Services (1.877.SHELL.10, option 1) while on vacation, and we will assist with any check-in issues you might have.

I own SVC Points and also an interest at another timeshare resort. Am I able to book SVC Points and those Interval full-week deposits on the SVC site? No, you will need to book those separately. The Interval site accessed through Shell Vacations is only for your SVC Points. You will need to maintain a separate Interval account for those other ownerships through IntervalWorld.com.

How does the Interval International exchange system work? Interval is an exchange company that depends on member deposits to supply its inventory. When members deposit a week into Interval's system, it becomes available to other members for exchange. Inventory changes daily, so if you don't immediately find what you're looking for, place a pending vacation request. When placing a pending request, members submit their preferred resorts and dates to Interval. If your selection becomes available, you will be confirmed automatically. 

Why do I have to pay an Interval exchange fee? Interval requires that members pay an exchange fee to start an ongoing search or to confirm an exchange. Exchange fees vary by country. The exchange fees stated on this website are for the US, Canada and the Caribbean. Contact SVC Member Services for fees applicable in other regions. 

What if I have other questions? For additional assistance, contact Member Services at either 1.877.SHELL.10 or asktheclub@shellvacationsclub.com.

1.877.SHELL.10 / asktheclub@shellvacationsclub.com







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home      Help      Site Map     Terms & Conditions     Privacy Policy     Contact Us  
About Us   -   Resort Directory   -   SVC Collections   -   SVCLifeStyles   -   About SVC   -   Members Only   -   SVC Store  

© Copyright Shell Vacations Club, L.P. - All Rights Reserved


----------



## kmesaaz (Jul 7, 2012)

What a response!   I would thank you but I am exhausted from reading.  j/k  OK, so I am a SVC owner, have been reading TUG and several other websites, joined TUG just today, and I have a question regarding exchanging (?) SVC points with II in hopes that I can use them at Worldmark West Yellowstone.  Please remember, I an a newbie, an exhausted newbie. 

So, it seems to me that if SVC owners are giving away their points I might like to help them out.:whoopie:   Because I wouldn't touch the SVC points I (we) already have, I am thinking that I could pick up some more, exchange (?) them with II, and somehow then be able to access Worldmark West Yellowstone.

I really don't understand how this exchanging is done.  The more I read the more I confuse myself. Does any of this seem plausible?  Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yellowstone is a difficult trade for summer, no matter what system you own.  I would think owning WorldMark for Yellowstone would be wiser, and then you would be using an excellent internal trade system with the WM purchase.  

I was pleased this morning to see that a week at an Orlando Marriott for around Labor Day, 2 bedroom, through II was only 1,500 Shell Points, so a cost of around $300 + $149 exchange fee.  That's pretty great.  I can use some of my points for those exchanges and feel pretty happy about it.  I can wait and get my early December week for a bargain price.


----------

